# Spirit Warriors Dojo, San Antonio



## stone_dragone (Apr 6, 2010)

I will be moving to San Antonio this summer and was hoping to find some X-kan training there.  Internet searching has found the titular school.  A search on MT has found minimal information regarding it, with one iece of info that raisies a question... Sources indicate that although the primary instructor claims an earned Judan through Hatsumi sensei on the website, a former student mentioned him being only a Sandan (not a smear, only a discrepancy), although did go on to say that he was a rather capable instructor and excellent martial artist.

So here are the questions...

1.  Does anyone have any intel on this school or instructor (quality of training, what-mixed-with-what, etc)?
2.  Does anyone have any intel on ANY school teaching Takamatsuden arts in the San Antonio area?

Rank of an instructor is not my concern, however integrity is.  It's possible that his webdesigner got carried away, but I'm just looking to verify.

Thanks much.


----------



## stephen (Apr 11, 2010)

stone_dragone said:


> Sources indicate that although the primary instructor claims an earned Judan through Hatsumi sensei on the website, a former student mentioned him being only a Sandan (not a smear, only a discrepancy)



His Judan is entirely credible.


----------



## Shinobi Teikiatsu (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, Shihan Jason Hardy has a dojo in Austin Texas, I spent three years training under him until I switched to Kajukenbo. He is an excellent teacher and really understands how his techniques work. Moreover, there are two assistant instructors that are equally as capable of teaching, and have credible ranking (a Godan and Sandan). The school has a decent amount of members in San Antonio, and they all seem to train hard. The school is open on Tuesdays and Thursdays, while the payment program allows one to train on Mondays and Wednesdays in Austin at the park. The school also offers once a month seminars and workshops.

The only problem with Shihan Hardy is, at least when I trained under him, he lets his religious beliefs slip into his lessons rather frequently, and was recently more concerned with spiritual warfare than actual physical training. Furthermore, he has a bit of a reputation of not attending classes on and off, which could pose problems given the price of the training. However, as stated above, he has two assistant instructors that are readily available to substitute for him.

That's really all I have to say about my former instructor.


----------

